# Re- wire ableton and cubase . How to record the bus?



## antonikoll (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello, 

I have rewired the ableton and cubase ( cubase master ableton slave). I want to use ableton for my drum loops. I ve managed to rewire all the busses but now I want to record the busses of ableton to cubase as a audio. So what I have to do? (the busses in cubase does not have record option - so I thought that I have to connect audio channels to these busses but I can not) any tip?


----------



## pottering (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't use Cubase or Rewire but maybe those help pages offer you some hints:






Ableton







help.ableton.com












Using Live with ReWire


Live Versions: All Operating System: All Support for ReWire was ended by the developer in 2020 and ReWire is not available in Live 11. While ReWire may still be visible in Live 10 and earlier, w...




help.ableton.com









ReWire – Ableton







help.ableton.com


----------



## antonikoll (Oct 25, 2019)

Ok thanks.. I have found it by myself. This is the procedure: 
You have to create a group folder track and then insert a audio channel inside cubase. In the busses you put the output the group track and In audio you route input the group track


----------



## rosspat20 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello mate im trying to do this also can you go into more detail please im lost :/


----------



## antonikoll (Dec 10, 2019)

rosspat20 said:


> Hello mate im trying to do this also can you go into more detail please im lost :/


Hello, I just saw the message. Sorry for the delay. when you rewired cubase with ableton. you activate the outputs (we will call it *alpha*) in cubase for ableton ok? then if you want to record the audio from ableton to cubase. you have to do this. 1) Add a group folder track and 2)add an audio track. In *alpha *output you assign the group folder track , and in audio track input assign the group track. ok? remember to the audio track the monitor to be enabled.


----------

